
After Dark in CSS - psuter
http://bryanbraun.github.io/after-dark-css/
======
orionblastar
Nicely done. It reminds me of the older days when After Dark was used as a
screen saver and sold a lot of copies.

I remember the Flying Toaster and Fish screen savers.

There was also a Johnny Castaway screen saver that competed with it, and on
different holidays he would do different things.

------
ChrisArchitect
reminds me of two years ago, but ok, good throwback

